# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή αναπαραγωγής για την Καρδερίνα και άλλα Ιθαγενή

## jk21

*Αυγοτροφή αναπαραγωγής για την Καρδερίνα και άλλα Ιθαγενή*


Η αυγοτροφή που θα δούμε , στηρίζεται στην επιτυχημένη *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*  που συνοπτικά τις διάφορες εκδοχές της που παρουσιασθήκανε απο μέλη , μπορούμε να τις δούμε στην   *Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας

*

Η βασική διαφοροποίση της  , είναι στην προσθήκη ζωικής πρωτείνης μεσω της γαρίδας . Η γαριδα με πρωτεινη μεταξυ 22 και 24 %  , λιπαρα γυρω στο 1 με 2 % , υδατανθρακες γυρω στο 1 % και το υπολοιπο 75 % κυριως νερο , αποτελει τεραστια πηγη πρωτεινης , αν υπολογισουμε την τιμη της επι ξηρου , οταν με παρομοια υγρασια το αυγο εχει γυρω στο 14 % . Αποτελει ιδανικη πηγη σεληνιου , χολινης , βιταμινης Β12 , ιωδιου και τα λιπαρα της αποτελουνται κυριως απο ω3 

Η προτιμηση μας θα ειναι σε γαριδες κατεψυγμενες και κατα το βρασιμο τους επι 15 λεπτα , θα εχουμε ανοιχτο το καπακι της κατσαρολας , ενω οταν βρασουν θα τις στραγγισουμε και θα ξεπλυνουμε σε σουρωτηρι με αρκετο νερο 

*Τα υλικα*
*500 ml φρεσκο πληρες γαλα*

*200 γρ πολεντα* *6 αυγα μεγάλα* *50  γρ* τριμμενο σε αλευρο (σε ισχυρο πολυκοφτη ) *αγκαθι Μαριας* *ή εκχυλισμα milkthistle* για μισο κιλο αυγοτροφης*100 γρ αρακα κατεψυγμένο* *100 γρ γαριδες κατεψυγμενες* * 75 γρ κινοα  (προαιρετικη - > δινει πολυ καλυτερη υφη )** 20 γρ brazil nuts*  *50 γαλα αφυδατωμενο απαχο σε σκονη* ( προαιρετικο - >το βρισκουμε σε πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης σε τιμη απο 4μισυ εως 6 το κιλο και δινει πρωτεινη και ασβεστιο στην αυγοτροφη μας  )* 1 κοφτο κουταλι του γλυκου Σπιρουλίνα* * 1 κουταλια της σουπας Μελι*  *πολυβιταμινη* (που αντιστοιχει σε 500 γρ αυγοτροφης ) *10 γρ λεκιθινη σε σκονη* (προαιρετικη - > ιδανικη πηγη χολινης , την βρισκουμε σε καταστήματα με βοτανα , μπαχαρικα σε πολυ χαμηλη τιμη ) *2 φακελλα almora plus* (προαιρετικο- > προσφερει ενεργεια στους νεοσσούς ) *1 κουταλια της σουπας *  Bird oil , Aντιβακτηριακό λάδι , για την αυγοτροφή των πουλιών   ( οποιος δεν εχει , βαζει 1 κουταλια της σουπας ελαιολαδο   και    σκευασμα ριγανελαιου σε ποσοτητα που αντιστοιχει σε μισο κιλο αυγοτροφης )



  
 


η εκτελεση της συνταγης :


Ριχνουμε στο κατσαρολι σε κανονικη φωτια το γαλα  , το αφυδατωμενο απαχο γαλα (εφοσον βαλουμε ) το οποιο εχουμε διαλυσει πρωτα στο κρυο γαλα  και την κινοα (εφοσον βαλουμε ) και ανακατευουμε ποτε ποτε . Οταν δουμε οτι το γαλα , παει να παρει βραση , πριν καν φουσκωσει , ριχνουμε την πολεντα και τις γαριδες , τα οποια ηδη ειχαμε τριψει σε πολυκοφτη μαζι , οσο μπορουμε περισσοτερο . 




Ταυτοχρονα μειωνουμε λιγο τη φωτια και μολις δουμε να φαινεται ο πατος της κατσαρολας , ανακατευοντας τα υλικα που δειχνουν να πηζουν , ριχνουμε τον αρακα , τον οποιο λιγο διαστημα πριν , εχουμε τριψει οσο μπορουμε στο multi , αμεσως μολις τον βγαλαμε απο την καταψυξη . Αμεσως μετα ριχνουμε ενα  ενα και ολα τα αλλα υλικα μας 

 εκτος απο το bird oil ή το σκευασμα ριγανελαιου που εχουμε . 



Μολις αρχιζει και παλι να πηζει καπως , ριχνουμε και τα αυγα που εχουν πρωτα κανει μια μαζα (χωρις τα τσοφλια ) χτυπωντας τα στο multi ή με ενα πηρουνι . Αμεσως χαμηλωνουμε πολυ τη φωτια (λιγο περισσοτερο απο το να ηταν σβηστη ) και συνεχιζουμε σιγα σιγα το ανακατεμα , ποτε ποτε , μεχρι η κρεμα μας να πηξει αρκετα και σιγουρα τουλαχιστον 10 λεπτο . Οταν πηξει αρκετα , κατεβαζουμε απο τη φωτια , αφηνουμε να κρυωσει και μετα χωριζουμε σε μεριδες 2 ημερων (αναλογα των αριθμο των πουλιων μας ) τις οποιες βαζουμε στην καταψυξη . 



Η αυγοτροφη διατηρειται ακομα και 3 μηνες ανετα σε καλη καταψυξη . Αποψυχουμε , συντηρουμε για διημερο στο ψυγειο (κρατα και περισσοτερο αλλα πρεπει να δινουμε στο μεγιστο της θρεπτικης της αξιας ) και δινουμε μικρες μεριδες με κουταλι στις ταιστρες των πουλιων

----------


## gianisz

Παιδια γεια σας
Θα ηθελα νσ ρωτησω ποσες σταγονες ριγανελαιο βαζουμε
Στην συγκεκριμενη αυγοτρφη.
Το ριγανελαιο που πηρα λεει 1 ml η 20 σταγονες σε 5 κιλα 
Τροφης.
Και δευτερο σε ποια φαση το προσθετουμε στο μιγμα

----------


## jk21

Οσο γινεται προς το τελος , ωστε η θερμοκρασια που κρατα η αυγοτροφη , να μην οδηγησει σε σημαντικη εξατμιση των αιθεριων ελαιων . Θα σου ελεγα , αν βαζεις ελαιολαδο , να διαλυεις εκει το ριγανελαιο και να τα προσθετεις ολα μαζι στο τελος , αφου εχεις κλεισει τη φωτια και εχει πεσει καπως η θερμοκρασια . Το ελαιολαδο ομογενοποιειται ανετα με την << μαζα >> της αυγοτροφης με λιγο ανακατεμα 

Εξαρταται το ποσο αυγοτροφη φτιαχνεις για την ποσοτητα αλλα να υπολογιζεις χονδρικα , στο βαρος των στερεων υλικων

----------


## gianisz

Ευχαριστω δη μητρη αλλα επειδη στν συνταγη αναφερετε η ποσοτητα του ριγανελαιου
Να αντιστοιχει σε μισο κιλο τροφης, βγαινει 1 με 2 σταγονες ριγαν. Και μου φανηκε
Λιγ για 2 κιλα περιπου αυγοτροφης που θα βγει.

----------


## Nenkeren

Να συμπληρωσω οτι ο Γιαννης χρησιμοποιει το προιον της landmark για να βοηθησεις Δημητρη.Εγω δυο σταγονες παντως σε ζεστο μειγμα που φτιαχνουμε νομιζω θα ειναι σαν να μην της εριξες ποτε.Και απο πολυβιταμινη χρησιμοποιει τη μουταβιτ αν δεν κανω λαθος οποτε αν μπορεις δωσε και εκει μια αναλογια οταν μας πει την ποσοτητα που σκεφτεται να φτιαξει.

----------


## jk21

Τωρα προσεξα οτι στην αυγοτροφη ειχα μετρησει πανω κατω ποσο αντιστοιχει  .Ειναι καπου τοσο σχεδον τα στερεα υλικα αν αφαιρεθει το νερο οπου υπαρχει αλλα εννοειται αυτο ειναι κατα προσεγγιση . Προτεινω δηλαδη δοσολογια για μισο κιλο (προτεινομενη απο το καθε σκευασμα ) και ας ειναι η αυγοτροφη αυτη σαν συνταγη βαρυτερη λογω των υγρων . Δεν ειναι ομως κρισιμη μια δοσολογια λιγο υψηλοτερη , μη φοβασαι ! Ετσι κι αλλιως οπως σου ειπα , υπαρχει απωλεια απο την εξατμιση μικρου μερους 


Εσυ με βαση τα στερεα υλικα θα υπολογισεις το ριγανελαιο που θα βαλεις .Η εταιρια που εχεις δινει 20 σταγονες σε 5 κιλα και σε μισο κιλο λοιπον ειναι 2 σταγονες  . Θα τις διαλυσεις στο ελαιολαδο . Απο κει και περα αν ηξερα το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα που εχεις , ποσο % αιθεριο ελαιο εχει , θα σου ελεγα ποσο εγω προτεινω απ το σκευασμα σου . Για σκευασμα που εγω εχω προτεινει σαν συνταγη  Ριγανέλαιο με 5 % αιθεριο ελαιο , η δοσολογια ειναι 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml νερου ( μπορει καποιος και 2 αν θελει ) και 1 σταγονα  στα 40 γρ αυγοτροφης  , παντα με τη λογικη συστασης της πολυβιταμινης muta vit  (  ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης = 0.4 Χ  ποσοτητας νερου  ) . Το  0.4 σαν συντελεστης βγαινει διαιρωντας το 100 /250  (αυγοτροφη / νερο )

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18948



> *Directions for use*
> 
> 
> 1 level measure (= 1 g) of *Muta-Vit* per 250 ml drinking water or per 100 g Orlux soft food or eggfood.



Αρα στην παρουσα αυγοτροφη ενα σκευασμα ριγανελαιο πυκνοτητας 5 %  , προτεινω  12 με 13 σταγονες  . 


Πιστευω απλα οτι η δοσολογια στο σκευασμα σου ειναι μαλλον λιγο επιφυλακτικη απο μερους της εταιριας  , γιατι αποκλειεται να εχεις καποιο με πυκνοτητα περισσοτερο απ 10 % αιθεριο ελαιο  ή εχουν και κατι αλλο μεσα που τους κανει να μην μπορουν να δωσουν πυκνοτερη δοσολογια . Υπαρχει βεβαια και η περιπτωση η οποια εταιρια , να εδωσε μια αραιη δοσολογια για να κρατα το σκευασμα και να νομιζει ο ανυποψιαστος πελατης (που δεν τυχαινει να διαβαζει << υποψιασμενα >> φορουμ )  οτι εχει ενα οικονομικο σκευασμα (αλλα οχι επαρκες ... )

----------


## gianisz

Ευχαριστω πολυ τον δημητρη και τον φιλιππο για την βοηθεια που μου δινουν
Η μονη μου απορια ειναι γιατι υπολογιζουμε την δοση ριγανελαιου και βιταμινων
Με βαση μονο των υλικων στερεας αυγοτροφης και οχι και των υγρων δλδ
το συνολο της αυγοτροφης.

----------


## jk21

Πριν δεν ειχα δει την αναρτηση του Φιλιππου και την αναφορα για το ποιο σκευασμα προκειται .Της lanmark δεν ξερω ακριβως το ποσοστο % αιθεριου ελαιου αλλα η δοσολογια που γνωριζω ειναι μια σταγονα στα 110 ml νερου  . Δεν εχω δει καπου την δοσολογια για αυγοτροφη  . Αυτο μεταφραζεται με τη δικια μου λογικη υπολογισμου σε 1 σχεδον σταγονα στα 50 γρ αυγοτροφης  ,οποτε στο μισο κιλο που ειναι η παρουσα συνταγη (το στερεο μερος της ) ειναι 10 σταγονες δηλαδη 0.5 ml  . Αν ισχυει οτι λες , δεν μπορω να ξερω γιατι ενω η εταιρια δινει δοσολογια για νερο 20  σταγονες στα 2.2  λιτρα νερου (τοσο βγαινει αν υπολογισεις 1 στα 110 ml ) στην περιπτωση αυγοτροφης πηγαινει την ιδια δοσολογια σε περισσοτερα κιλα .Συνηθως τα πουλια πινουν περισσοτερα ml νερο σε σχεση με γρ τροφης και αν σκεφτεις οτι η αυγοτροφη δεν θα ειναι και πανω απο το μισο της διατροφης τους , η ποσοτητα ριγανελαιου που θα επρεπε να μπει στην ταδε ποσοτητα νερου , θα επρεπε να μπει  σε κατω απο τη μιση ποσοτητα γραμμαριων  αυγοτροφης . Ομως η καθε εταιρια ξερει τους λογους και αν εχεις τετοια επσημη δοσολογια για αυγοτροφη , ισως πρεπει αυτη να ακολουθησεις ... 


οσο για αυτο που ρωτας για τα στερεα υλικα ... τα συμπληρωματα που προτεινουν οι εταιριες , τα προτεινουν βαση του βαρους αυγοτροφων του εμποριου , που η υγρασια τους ειναι παντα κατω του 10 % . Αρα σε μια αυγοτροφη σαν και αυτη που εχουμε εδω , που εχει αρκετη υγρασια , δεν ειναι η ιδια ποσοτητα .Τα πουλια θα φανε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα υγρης αυγοτροφης γιατι το νερο δεν δινει θερμιδες ωστε να χορτασουν . Εσενα ομως σε ενδιαφερει το στερεο μερος αντε και λιγο παραπανω

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη το μπουκαλακι της landmark αναφερει
1ml =20  σταγονες ανα 5 λιτρα νερου η 5 κιλα τροφης.

----------


## gianisz



----------


## jk21

Eγω ειχα δει σε διαδικτυακα μαγαζια το σκευασμα των 15 ml . Παντως η θεραπευτικη δοση των 2 ml στα 5 λιτρα νερου , αντιστοιχει σε 40 σταγονες στα 5000 ml νερου , δηλαδη 1 σταγονα στα 125 ml νερου  , πλησιον της αλλης δοσολογιας που αναγραφεται στο σκευασμα των 15 ml  . Tωρα το λογο που η εταιρια προτεινει ιδια ποσοτητα σε λιτρα νερου , οσο και σε γραμμαρια τροφης , δεν μπορω να τον ξερω και ειναι πληρως δικαιωμα της , συμφωνα με σκεφτικο που υποθετω και κεινη θα εχει .Προφανως ακολουθεις τη συσταση του σκευασματος οπως επισημα δινεται απο την εταιρια  . Παντως με δεδομενο οτι στο ενημερωτικο φυλλαδιο της εταιριας που δινει 20 σταγονες ισαξιες με 1 ml , η δοσολογια 4 σταγονες στο 0.5 lt ειναι ισαξια με 0.2 ml στο μισο λιτρο και 2 ml στα 5 λιτρα  .Ομως αν ισχυει αυτο , τοτε 1 σταγονα αντιστοιχει στα 125 ml νερο και οχι 110 ml .Δηλαδη απλα τωρα που το βλεπω , στο σκευασμα των 15 ml εχει μαλλον γινει μικρο λαθος (μαλλον τυπογραφικο και για μενα χωρις σημαντικη ουσιαστικη διαφορα ) και αντι 100 ml λεει 110 ml

----------


## gianisz

Δημητη απο τι το υπολογισα ειναι 2 σταγονες στα 500gr τροφης, και 4. Σταγ. Θεραπευτικα.
Στην ποτιστρα 100 ml ο.4 συντηρηση και 0.8 θεραπευτηκα

----------


## jk21

Συμφωνα με την οδηγια της εταιριας στο σκευασμα σου  ειναι πραγματι 


4 σταγονες θεραπευτικα στο μισο κιλο τροφης αλλα και στο μισο λιτρο νερου   και 2 σταγονες προληπτικα  .Καθε σταγονα ειναι 0.05 ml αρα 0.2 ml και 0.1 ml στα 500 θεραπευτικα και προληπτικα αντιστοιχα

0.04 ml στα 100 νερου και 0.05 ml  (μια σταγονα )  στα 125 ml νερου η θεραπευτικη και *οχι 0.4 ml !*!!
0.02 ml στα 100 νερου η προληπτικη

----------


## gianisz

Ευχαριστω δημητρη.
Τωρα τι θα κανουν 2 σταγονες σε τοση αυγοτροφη τλπ

----------


## gianisz

Ξερω οτι η ενοτητα δεν ειναι αυτη, αλλα δεν μπορω 
να μη σου αναφερω για την αγωγη που μου εδωσες για τα δυο πουλακια
.ειναι και τα δυο σημερα προς το παρων περδικια.
Περιμενω να τελειωση η θεραπεια να δω κοιλιες.
Σ ευχαριστω ολοψυχα

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν εχεις ενημερωσει το θεμα με φωτο το τελευταιο 3ημερο , να βαλεις σιγουρα σημερα και ας πηγαινουν καλα

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη το ενα ειναι σημερα στην 7 μερα θεραπειας και το αλλο μονο στην 4 μερα

----------


## gonousas

για ποσα πουλια ειναι αυτη η αυγοτροφη  ?

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αν υπολογισεις οτι αυτη  η ποσοτητα γεμιζει εντελως ενα μπολ σχεδον 18 Χ 10 Χ 8  ( 1440 cm3  )  και 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ειναι σχεδον 5 cm3  , βγαινουν  288 κουταλαλια του γλυκου . Απο κει και περα ειναι ποσο τρωει καθε πουλι . Εκτος αναπαραγωγης σχεδον 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ειναι για δυο πουλια .Μεσα στην αναπαραγωγη βαριεσαι να βαζεις ... Αν το σκεφτεσαι απο θεμα κοστους ειναι αυτο που λενε << τζαμπα πραμα >> .Αν το σκεφτεσαι απο θεμα χρονου , παιρνεις το μεγαλυτερο κατσαρολι και φτιαχνεις μια μεγαλη παρτιδα στον ιδιο χρονο και εχεις για μηνες στην καταψυξη .Οταν βγαινει απο την καταψυξη εχει και καλυτερη υφη

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη μετα απο πολυ κοπο να βρω τα υλικα να τα μετρησω και να τη φτιαξω
(Ισως γιατι ηταν η πρωτη φορα)
Μου βγηκε σε πρασινο χρωμα απο τον αρακα και υην σπιρουλινα ισως και η συνθεση σαν ζυμαρι ισως καιι
λιγο σφικτη.
Την εδωσά σημερα το πρωι και μεχρι τωρα δρν την ακουμπαει κανενα.
Αφαιρεσσ απο ενα πουλι τους σπουρους την δοκιμασε λιγο και μετα την αφησε.
Τι κανω την πεταω η επιμενω?
Και ειχα μια χαρα που θα τρωγανε μια πληρης και υγειινη αυγοτρφη

----------


## jk21

Kαταρχην βαλε μια φωτο να δουμε την υφη , αν και νομιζω θα ειναι οκ  συντομα και σπανια δεν γινεται αποδεκτη (εκτος αν εβαλες περισσοτερη σπιρουλινα και δεν την εχουν συνηθισει σαν γευση ) 

 ομως ετσι κι αλλιως τη χρειαζομαι για να δουμε τι θα προσθεσουμε στη συνεχεια σε ποσοτητες 

αν τελικα δεν την φανε , θα την τριψεις ισοποσα σε βαρος (θα το δεις και με το ματι ) σε μουλτι  , ειτε με φρυγανια , ειτε με αλευρι  (ειτε σιταρι ειτε καλαμποκι απλα το καλαμποκι εχει φουλ λουτεινη , λιγη ομως πρωτεινη ) ,ειτε αν εχεις απο την ετοιμη που τρωγανε , βαζοντας 1 δαχτυλο υψος στο μουλτι απο ενα απο αυτα και προσθετοντας σιγα σιγα την αυγοτροφη ωστε να γινει ενα αφρατο μιγμα , ετσι οπως συνηθως τρωνε .Με ποσοτητες μισες μισες  απο το καθενα , δεν προκειται η πρωτεινη σου να πεσει κατω απο 18 με 20 %

----------


## gianisz

Φωτο αν σου στειλω τωρα δημητρη δεν θα καταλαβεις τιποτα γιατι ειναι
Στην καταψυξη σε πλακες, εκτος αν θελεις αυριο που θα εχει ξεπαγωση.
 Σπιρουλινα εβαλα 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου.
Αυτο με αναμειξη ετοιμης αυγοτροφης στο μουλτι ειναι καλη ιδεα

----------


## jk21

Αυριο  μου βαζεις οκ 

Μαλλον εβαλες πολυ σπιρουλινα για συνταγη με μισο λιτρο γαλα  . Για πρωτη φορα τουλαχιστον , αν δεν την ξερουν απο το παρελθον . Αυτο μαλλον τους ενοχλει αλλα οταν την μαθουν , η σπιρουλινα ειναι το πιο ισχυρο << βαφτικο >> για την καρδερινα (απλα δεν την αντεχουν σαν γευση σε ποσοτητα που θα θελαμε )   και ιδιαιτερα θρεπτικη . Αν δεν ηταν η γευση , η πρωτεινη της δεν ειναι προβλημα ακομα και 2 κουταλια να εβαζες

----------


## gianisz

Η συντσγη 1 κουταλακι γραφει για αυτο εβαλα τοσο. Αν δεν την φανε και αυριο,
Αν καταλαβα καλα να την βαλω σε μουλτι με ενα μερος φτιακτης αυγοτροφης και ενα μερος φρυγανια με ετοιμης
αυγοτροφης?

----------


## jk21

Ναι ... απλα εγραψα το τι βαζω εγω , απλα δεν προειδοποιησα οτι σε ατομο που δεν την εχει δωσει ξανα , θελει σταδιακη αυξηση  . Εχεις δικιο .Δεν το σκεφτηκα αν και δινουν οι περισσοτεροι ..  Παντως να δεις που και ετσι θα στη συνηθισουν αν οχι αυτουσια , εστω με ενδιαμεση προσαρμογη με τον τροπο που σου ειπα . Αν ειναι πες το Φιλιππα να σου δωσει να δοκιμασεις απο τη δικη του ειτε εχει βαλει λιγοτερη σπιρουλινα , ειτε ειναι κατι που ενοχλει στη δικη σου , για να καταλαβουμε αν ειναι θεμα παρτιδας ή γενικα συνταγης

----------


## gianisz

Νομιζω πρεπει να ειναι η υφη που μου βγηκε. Ειναι κατι σαν μαστιχα οχι τοσο σφικτη
Βεβαια. Αυριο θα ανεβασω φωτο αν μπορεις να καταλαβεις τιποτα

----------


## jk21

Αν ειναι πολυ λασπερη (δηλαδη κολλα στα χερια , γιατι μαλακη ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι ) τοτε με χαμηλη θερμοκρασια στο ηλεκτρικο ματι και χαλαρο ανακατεμα , συντομα θα την χασει 


... αλλα ξεχασα την εβαλες καταψυξη  .Αν ναι θα κανεις αυτο με το αλευρι και θα την φανε σιγουρα να δεις

----------


## gianisz

Ναι δημητρη οπως το ειπες, κολλα στα χερια.
Μπορωνα βαλω στο μουλτι ενα μερος φτιακτης και ενα μερος αλευρι
με ετοιμη αυηοτροφης?
Και ενα δευτερο εχω βαλει σε ταπερ πλακες αυγοτροφης με ενδιαμεσα λαδοκολες
αλλα δεν ξεκκολα με τιποτε. Θελει κτυπημα να σπασει και να ξεκκολησει.
Ειναι φυσιολογικο?

----------


## gianisz



----------


## jk21

H αυγοτροφη σου σιγουρα δεν δειχνει να εχει περισσοτερη υγρασια απο οτι πρεπει .Νομιζω ειναι οκ , εκτος αν ετσι ειναι ακομα παγωμενη 


Απο κει και περα ....

Με ενα μαχαιρακι αιχμηρο , αν το βαλεις ισα ισα μοχλο αναμεσα στα δυο κομματια , θα ξεκολλησουν αμεσως .Μαλλον το χαρτι δεν ηταν μεγαλο και υπαρχουν μικρα σημεια επαφης μεταξυ των δυο πλακων αυγοτροφης και κολλανε 

Δοκιμασε ξανα σημερα και χωρις να τα τριψεις .Σε μιση ωρα στο περιβαλλον , το παγωμενο κομματι εχει ερθει σε οκ θερμοκρασια 

Βαλε το κομματι σε ενα πιατακι ή αλλη βαση , στο κεντρο του πατου του κλουβιου , για να συγκεντρωσει πιο ευκολα την προσοχη τους για διευρευνηση .Στην πορεια θα μπαινει και στις ταιστρες 

Αν αποτυχεις , δοκιμασε μικρη ποσοτητα σε μουλτι , ειτε με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ειτε με αλευρι , ειτε με φρυγανια αλλα μονο ενα απο αυτα , ισοποσα σχεδον με την κρεμωδη αυτη αυγοτροφη 

Μπορεις να κανεις χρηση και αλευρου και ετοιμης αν επιλεξεις 1 μερος αλευρο 1 μερος ετοιμης αυγοτροφης αλλα 2 μερη απο την κρεμωδη που εφτιαξες .Αν εχεις 1 μερος απο την κρεμωδη , ριχνεις περισσοτερο την πρωτεινη και γινεται και πιο στεγνη 

Καλη τους ορεξη 



* στη συνταγη αν δεν εβαλες bird oil  που λεει στη συσταση της  , τοτε επρεπε να βαλεις σιγουρα λαδι !! Χωρις λαδι τα καναρινια κανουν ετσι κι αλλιως παρτυ , οι καρδερινες απλα την νοιωθουν σαν πιτσα χωρις μπυρες ...  Αν δεν εχες βαλει , σταζε 1-2 σταγονες ανα κουταλια του γλυκου αυγοτροφης και με ενα πηρουνακι πασπατεψε λιγο να παει ομοιομορφα ! και παραπανω να βαλεις την πρωτη φορα , ε δεν ειναι κακη μια στις τοσες μια μπυροκατανυξη για τις καρδερινες  ::   . Δεν παθαινουν τιποτα αυτες απο το ελαιολαδο . Μακαρι να << παχυνουν >> απο αυτο αλλα δεν παχαινουν . Το αρθρο για τη διατροφη τον χειμωνα δινει αναλυτικα την αποψη μου

----------


## jk21

η εικονα που θα εχεις οταν και αμα χρειαστει να την τριψεις θα ειναι αυτη 



ή αυτη αν βαλεις και λαδακι

----------


## gianisz

Οκ δημητρη.
Λαδι εβαλα οσο λεει η συνταγη 1 κουταλια της σουπας.
Στη φωτο ναι ειναι ακομα παγωμενη.
Αυτη κανει και για καρδερινοκαναρα?

----------


## jk21

Ναι σαφεστατα κανει .Απλα αναλογα με την προδιαθεση καθε πουλιου ( αν ακολουθει μεταβολισμο καναρινιου ή καρδερινας και παχαινει ευκολα ή δυσκολα αντιστοιχα ) προσεχεις την ποσοτητα και συχνοτητα παροχης .Επειδη τα καναρινια ειναι πιο ευκολα στην αποδοχη , αν και το καρδερινοκαναρο σου ισως την δεχεται ευκολα , βαλτον για δοκιμαστη στην κλουβα με τις καρδερινες , να το δουνε , να ακολουθησουν και κεινες  . Να ξερεις οτι οι καρδερινες με ενστικτα πιο φρεσκα απο τη φυση , ειναι πιο επιφυλακτικες σε κατι αγνωστο και συνηθως οπως κα στη φυση , παντα προηγειται σε κατι τετοιο ο << δοκιμαστης >> του κοπαδιου και εφοσον δουνε οτι ειναι κατι ασφαλες , ακολουθουν και οι υπολοιπες

----------


## gianisz

Ενταξει δημητρη αν και βλεπω σημερα μια καρδερινα αρχιζει και τσιμπαει.

----------


## gianisz

Αν την κτυπησω στο μουλτι με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη οπως μου ειπες ποσο
Κραταει στην συντηρηση?

----------


## jk21

Με δεδομενη τη μειωση συνολικα της υγρασιας , ανετα 4ημερο με 5ημερο 

Με δεδομενη ( ;  εεεεεεεε  ...... ) την υπαρξη διαφορων αγνωστων συστατικων (συντηριτικων ; ) στην ετοιμη που εκεινη την κρατουν πολυ περισσοτερο , ε σαν συνολο ισως και εβδομαδα 

Εννοω σε θεμα παθογονων οργανισμων παρα τη συντηριση στο ψυγειο .Σε θεμα θρεπτικο να δινεις παντα μεσα σε ενα τριημερο

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη sos.
Αραιεωσα την φτιακτη αυγοτρφη με ετοιμη και λιγο λαδι οπως
Μου ειπες  φαγανε λιγο.
Χτες πηρα ενα καινουργιο ζευγαρακι και ειπα να δοκιμασω παλι την φτιακτη
Το καινουργιο ζευγαρακι την τσακισε τα υπολοιπα δεν την ακουμπισαν.
Θα παθω εγκεφαλικο. Δεν μπορω να ταιζω καθε πουλι και διαφορετικη αυγοτροφη.
Εχω τα παιδια που θελουν το καθενα διαφορετικο φαγητο αμα θελουν και
τα πουλια χαθηκα. Καμμια ιδεα?
(Περσυ που ειχα καναρινια εβαζα περλες στο νερο με διαφορες σκονες
Και την ανακατευα με αυγα σκουλικια και διαφορα αλλα.κατι τετοιο πως το βλεπεις 
Μπας και σωθω. Παντως τα καναρινια με αυτην ηταν σουπερ στην αναπαραγωγη και 
στο ταισμα νεοσσων.)

----------


## jk21

Αν και πιστευω οτι συντομα θα μαθουν και τα αλλα , απλα :

μερος της αυγοτροφης τριβεται με ετοιμη και μπαινει καταψυξη και δινεις λιγο λιγο σε οσα τη θελουν ετσι  ή κοβεις κομματι , ξεπαγωνεις και τριβεις (σε 1 λεπτο στο μουλτι ) με λγο ετοιμη ανα τριημερο 


την υπολοιπη την δινεις σε οσα την θελουν 

Οταν περασει το διαστημα καραντινας , βαζεις αυτα που δεν την τρωνε με αυτα που την τρωνε και σε δυο μερες το πολυ θα την τρωνε ολα .Απλα τα αλλα εχουν συνηθισει την ετοιμη και ειναι διστακτικα στο καινουργιο

----------


## gianisz

Αυτο θα κανω στο μουλτι.


Αυτη με τις περλες την εχεις ακουσει?

----------


## jk21

Συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη οχι σαν συνταγη .Ακομα και να ειδα καπου , δεν ασχοληθηκα . Πολλοι εχουν χρησιμοποιησει περλες (ειτε τις perle morbide ) που εμφανιστηκανε πρωτα και κυριως κανουν χρηση οι εκτροφεις , ειτε αλλα pellets (γιατι ειδος pellets ειναι σε στρογγυλο σχημα ) που εχουν εμφανιστει στην αγορα . Τις χρησιμοποιουν οπως παλιοτερα το ρασκ και πιο προσφατα το κουσκους , αναμικτες με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη . Τη γνωμη μου αναλυτικα για το σκευασμα θα την δεις εδω

*perle morbide*Στα συντομα; αποδοχη εχω ακουσει οτι εχουν . Φυτρα δεν ειναι και δεν μπορουν να τα αντικαταστησουν στο σημαντικοτερο οφελος τους τα ενζυμα . Πρωτεινη και βιταμινες δινουν και αλλες τροφες .Δεν εχουν καποια υψηλη πρωτεινη .Γυρω στο 17 % αν θυμαμαι καλα . Αν αναμιχθουν ισοποσα με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη πχ 21 % , ριχνουν το ποσοστο πρωτεινης συνολικα .Μπορει ομως να ανεβαζουν την αποδοχη της , κατι σημαντικο ισως σε πουλια σαν τις καρδερινες που το πρωτο ζητουμενο ειναι να αποφασισουν να ταισουν . 

Προσωπικα οταν εχω πεισει τα πουλια μου και τρωνε   Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας  ( που στην ουσια ειναι και η παρουσα που εφτιαξες στην ιδιαιτεροτητα της να εχει και γαριδα ) 
δεν με απασχολουν αλλα πρασινα χρωματισμενα (εστω με φυσικο τροπο  ) αρτοσκευασματα 




perle morbide

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη μπορω να αντικαταστησω αυτην την αυγοτροφη αν τελικα δεν την φανε
Με μια που θα εχει βαση αντι γαλα με πολεντα, νερο εμπλουτισμενο με βιταμινες
Με ρασκ. Και αφου γινει το μειγμα προσθεσω αυγο η αυγοτροφη με τα υπολυπα υλικα
Που αναφερι η συνταγη συν μαγια μπυρας γυρη και σκουλικια?

----------


## jk21

Την ετριψες να παρει αφρατεμενη υφη με αλευρι ή φρυγανια ή ετοιμη αυγοτροφη  και παλι δεν τρωνε καθολου; αν ναι δοκιμασε λιγη ετοιμη σκετη , να δεις αν τρωνε αυτη ή ειναι θεμα μη διαθεσης να φανε αυγοτροφη γενικα




Νερο αντι γαλα , σημαινει μειωση σε καποιο βαθμο της πρωτεινης και του ασβεστιου - βιτ D

ΑΚομα και να επιλεξεις μια τετοια συνταγη , να επιλεξεις κουσκους και οχι ρασκ

Η προσθηκη αυγου , σε μια αυγοτροφη που ηδη εχει υγρασια οση εχει τραβηξει το κουσκους ή το ρασκ  , ειτε θα την λασπωσει αρκετα , ειτε αν δεν μπει αρκετο , θα εχει αρκετα χαμηλοτερη  πρωτεινη απ την κρεμωδη συνταγη 

Η μαγια ανεβαζει την πρωτεινη αλλα αν βαλεις πανω απο 2 γρ σε 100 αυγοτροφης , θα εχεις προβλημα αποδοχης , λογω γευσης 

Σκουληκια μπορει να δινεις ετσι κι αλλιως ανεξαρτητα .Στην αυγοτροφη εχουν νοημα μονο προσωρινα , για να τραβηξει την προσοχη των πουλιων

----------


## gianisz

Δεν μπορω αντι νερου να βαλω γαλα σε κους κους?
Καιπερσυ εφτιαχνα με νερο αλλα σε περλες απο γνωστο μαγαζι
Προσθετα αυγο αλλα και λιγη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και ηταν
πολυ αφρατο. Δεν εμενε τιποτα.με μια διαφορα. Ηταν καναρινια.

----------


## jk21

την εδωσες τελικα σε αφρατεμενη μορφη; δεν μας ειπες 

δεν εχει καλη απορροφητικοτητα το κουσκους στο γαλα οσο στο νερο αλλα μπορεις .Μαλλον με χαμηλα λιπαρα πρεπει να τραβα καλυτερα 


Οταν προσθετεις και ξηρη ετοιμη , τραβα λιγη υγρασια απ το αυγο και το κουσκους και δεν ειναι πολυ λασπωμενο το μιγμα αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα , δεν θες να πας φετος σε ετοιμη .Ομως πιθανοτατα δεν ειχες και καμμια ιδιαιτερα υψηλη πρωτεινη με αυτα ...

----------


## gianisz

Εβαζα στο νερο μια σκονη πρωτεινουχα ειχε τα αυγα τα σκουλικια
Κατι γινιταν.
Τλπ σημερα ειδα οτι αρχισαν να την τρωνε περισσοτερο. Λιγα πουλια
Ακομη ειναι διστακτικα. Λεω να συνεχισω να την δινω ακομα 3 4 μερες μεχρι να την συνηθησουν ολα.
Πειραζει που θα τρωνε αυγοτροφη μια βδομαδα καθε μερα.?
Βεβαια την εχω αραιωσει με λιγο ετοιμη αλλα μου επεσε λιγο παραπανω
Λαδι στο μουλτι και ειναι παλι κολλωδες

----------


## jk21

Εγω δινω παντα αυγοτροφη στις καρδερινες .Δεν εχουν παντα την ιδια ορεξη αλλα δεν τους την στερω 

Ποια σκονη πρωτεινουχα εβαζες; αναφερεις <<νερο >> . Μαλλον θα εννοεις παλια με το ρασκ 

Τωρα αυτη που εδωσες και σιγα σιγα εστω τρωνε , καταλαβα οτι εχει λιγη ετοιμη , απο αυτη που εφτιαξες και ελαιολαδο ολα μαζι τριμμενα . Αν η ετοιμη δεν ειναι τουλαχιστον ιδια σε βαρος με την κρεμωδη , για αυτο ειναι ακομα λασπερη . Να βαζεις πρωτα στο μουλτι την ετοιμη και σιγα σιγα να προσθετεις την κρεμωδη μεχρι να δωσει την υφη που θες .Μετα βαζε ελαχιστο ελαιολαδο αν θες και ανακατευε με πηρουνι οχι το μουλτι 

Δινε χωρις φοβο .Μακαρι να στην τρωνε και καθε μερα αλλα οταν ερχεται ασχημος καιρος οπως σημερα , να ξερεις οτι οι λιπαροι σποροι ειναι η βασικη τους επιλογη , οτι και να τους εχουμε

----------


## gianisz

Βαζω ενα μερος ετοιμης ενα μερος φτιακτης. Δεν θελω να βαλω φτιακτη
λιγοτερη γιατι φοβαμαι μη πεση ηπρωτεινη. Την πρωηγουμενη φορα με μια κουταλια
λαδι ηταν αφρατη σημερα ειδα οτι επεσε πιο πολυ λαδι γι αυτο εγινε κολλωδη.

----------


## jk21

Mην σε αγχωνει η πρωτεινη σε αυτο το σταδιο !! το θεμα ειναι να πετυχεις καλη αποδοχη , μεση επαφης τους αρχικα με γνωστες γευσεις . Σε λιγο καιρο μετα θα βαζεις και κρεμωδη και αναμικτη και θα τρωνε την κρεμωδη κυριως και θα με θυμηθεις .Ειδικα οταν ερχεται η αναπαραγωγη , απο μονα τους τα πουλια τρωνε περισσοτερο .Δεν ειναι η εποχη καταλληλη ως << μετρο >> για την αποδοχη της

----------


## gianisz

Τελικσ ειχες δικιο. Τα πουλια αρχισαν να την τρωνε.
Μπορω να προσθεσω και γυρη και μαγια μπυρας και ποσο στην συγκεκριμενη συνταγη.
Να αρχισω να ελλατωνω την ετοιμη αυγοτροφη στο μειγμα η ειναι νωρις?

----------


## jk21

θα ελαττωσεις στην πορεια .Καθε εβδομαδα και λιγοτερο 

Γυρη ναι , μαγια επισης αλλα πολυ λιγη γιατι δεν εχει ευχαριστη γευση , ομως εχει τρομερη θρεπτικη αξια .Σιγα σιγα να την μαθουν πρωτα

----------


## gianisz

Γυρη και μαγια μπορουν να μπουν στην πρωτη φαση της εκτελεσης
στο γαλα δλδ?

----------


## jk21

Οσο πιο νωρις τοσο μεγαλυτερη η καταστροφη θρεπτικων συστατικων ευαισθητων στη θερμοκρασια

----------


## gianisz

Φρουτα δινουμε στις καρδερινες?

----------


## jk21

Φυσικα , αρκει να φροντιζουμε να μην μενουν για ωρα στο κλουβι γιατι και χαλανε (πχ στο μηλο φαινεται το  μαυρισμα του πολυ ευκολα ) επειδη τα σακχαρα τους υποκεινται σε ζυμωσεις  ειτε γινονται χωρος που μαζευονται μυγες και σφηκες

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη ηθελα να σε ρωτησω στην αυγοτροφη που
θα φτιαξω (αυτην για αναπαραγωγη με πολεντα γαριδεε αρακα κτλ)
ποσο λαδι απο αυτο που μου εδωσες στην πιττα να βαλω?

----------


## jk21

Eιναι σαν και το αλλο που ετοιμασα για την κληρωση 

*Propolmix vs Bird oil επετειακά extra power εκχυλίσματα*1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 400 γρ αυγοτροφης

----------


## gianisz

Αυτη η αυγοτροφη στο τελος βγαινει γυρω στο εναμιση κιλο.
Αρα 3 κουταλακια του γλυκου ετσι?

----------


## jk21

4 βαλε 


Μην το φοβάσαι

----------


## gianisz

Δημητρη σε συνεχεια της ερωτησεις για την συχνοτητα αυγοτρφης τι
εννοεις παντα? καθε μερα δλδ?
Και για την αυγοτρφη του θεματος αυτην την εποχη 5 αυγα ειναι καλα?

----------


## jk21

Ναι καθε μερα και για ολο το χρονο . Προσαρμοζω αναλογα την εποχη τη συνταγη και αναλογα την αποδοχη σε καθε κλουβι και την  αντιστοιχη ποσοτητα ( απλα για να μην πηγαινει χαμενη )  .Στις καρδερινες εχω ολο το χρονο οσο μιγμα θελουν και οση αυγοτροφη θελουν  .  Για μενα η εννοια του διατροφικου χειμωνα , ειναι η ελλειψη ποικιλιας σπορων , οχι η λιγοτερο λιπαρη τροφη  σε μια περιοδο που οι θερμιδικες αναγκες ειναι μεγαλυτερες .Το λιπος στην καρδερινα χανεται πανευκολα . Επιπλεον η αυγοτροφη διασφαλιζει (αν πραγματι ειναι αυγοτροφη και οχι μπισκοτοκατασκευασματα με ολιγη σκονη αυγου )  παροχη βασικων αμινοξεων σε καθε περιοδο του χρονου .Μπορει η συνολικη πρωτεινη να ειναι μικροτερη σαν ποσοστο ως αναγκη μια περιοδο του χρονου αλλα βασικοι μηχανισμοι του οργανισμου εχουν παντα αναγκη σε αμινοξεα οπως η λυσινη , που στους περισσοτερους σπορους δεν εχει μεγαλη τιμη . Σκεφτομαι συντομα κατι να ετοιμασω πανω σε αυτο και γενικα στην αξια του αυγου , ειδικα μετα απο μια τελευταια ερευνα που δειχνει την σημασια της καλης χοληστερολης στο βαψιμο των πουλιων , που οπως ηταν αναμενομενο , περασε και αυτη στα << ψιλα >> μεχρι να ανακαλυφθει ξανα σε κανα 3αρι χρονια ως << νεο δεδομενο >>  ...


6 μεγαλα αυγα χρειαζεσαι και αν δεν βρεις μεγαλα  , βαλε 7 μετρια (δηλαδη αν μιλαμε για τιμες λαικης  , ειτε 6 αυγα των 20 λ  ειτε 7 των 15 λ )  .Αν δεν εχεις παχουλα πουλια (που δεν νομιζω ) στο ταισμα νεοσσων και 7 αντι 6 να βαλεις , δεν εχεις προβλημα

----------


## gianisz

Παιδια στην αυγοτροφη με γαριδες που εχει ανεβασει ο δημητρης ξεχασα στην αρχη
να της βρασω 15 λεπτα που λεει. Εγω τις ξεπαγωσα αλλα δεν τις εβρασα, βρασανε βεβαια
επειτα 15 λεπτα με τα υπολοιπα υλικα στην διαδικασια της παρασκευης.
Πειραζει η να την πεταξω?

----------


## jk21

Ο βρασμος και κατα τη διαρκεια του μαγειρεματος , αρκει ως προς τη διατηρηση της τροφης στη συνεχεια . Απλα ο βρασμος πριν την προσθηκη στα υλικα , εξασφαλιζει διαλυση και εξατμιση στο νερο , τυχον συντηρητικων ουσιων της γαριδας ή και αμμωνιας , αν και στην κατεψυγμενη μορφη της , δεν εχει τετοια προβληματα .Επειδη δεν ξερω τι πρωτη υλη θα χρησιμοποιησει ο καθενας , για αυτο προτεινω κατι τετοιο  .Ετσι κι αλλιως και οταν μαγειρευες την αυγοτροφη , δεν το εκανες με κλειστο καπακι .Δεν θεωρω οτι εχεις προβλημα

----------

